# i shaved my puebic region today.



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

now i just got to wait for the chicks to roll in, and practicaly give themselves to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





life is perplexing.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## rest0re (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for info ... not


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> thanks for info ... not


YOUR SUPER WELCOME!


----------



## Burt0 (Aug 9, 2007)

know all you gotta do is get a life


----------



## SlyGuy (Aug 9, 2007)

Careful, it gets itchy


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Careful, it gets itchy


it is... realy realy realy itchy...

and i only did it cause some chick said she likes guys with shaved puebs... now im paying a price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you realy dont no how fucking itchy it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oh well, ill get used to it.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you gain an extra optical inch?

Cos I really wanna know if it's true.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Did you gain an extra optical inch?
> 
> Cos I really wanna know if it's true.


it totly l00kz bigga!



but ill measure just to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 9, 2007)

You soulda trimmed and left an extra inch or so.

SO THAT STUPID ITCH WOULDNT HAPPAN!


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 9, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling you're being perfectly honest too


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude, seriously? Not cool, dude.


----------



## 4saken (Aug 9, 2007)

The itch will go away in a few days


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Did you gain an extra optical inch?
> 
> Cos I really wanna know if it's true.


my 6 inch shwartz is still 6 inches... but it looks bigger.

kickass!


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 9, 2007)

pour some alcohol on that shit


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Why do I have a feeling you're being perfectly honest too


why would i lie about trimmin my pubes?

i see absolutely no gain in lying to people about trimmin puebs, emotionaly nor physicaly.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> pour some alcohol on that shit


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

Real men tweez.






OUCH!... no, ok, skip that.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Real men tweez.



painful


----------



## exiva (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> pour some alcohol on that shit



That's no fun...

Dry shave your bag, then teabag a glass of lemon juice. It's what separates the men from the boys.


----------



## sscilli (Aug 9, 2007)

If you tweeze all your pubic hair than you have some godly pain tolerance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I usually just keep everything trimmed nicely. The itching goes away after a while, and if you keep it up your skin gets less sensitive. Seeing as this is a gaming forum many prepubescent kids are gonna freak out at this conversation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sscilli @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> If you tweeze all your pubic hair than you have some godly pain tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice... seriously.

im 15, so i kind of thought that tweezing out all my puebs would be the death of me.
so i trimmed em with teh sizorz

but im just glad that its not gunna always be itchy.


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats
surving the itchenss is evil


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(exiva @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pour some alcohol on that shit
> ...


hfs


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> congrats
> surving the itchenss is evil


its already pure hell... and ive just been laying on the bed and talking on the phone.

oh well, at least im more super cute to the females now.
hehehe


----------



## cubin' (Aug 9, 2007)

hrmm i don't know about this shaving business.


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2007)

ROFL. i did part of them (a little closest to the stomach) and quater trim most of the way around once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes it was hella ichy for a few days.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> ROFL. i did part of them (a little closest to the stomach) and quater trim most of the way around once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kept that little line of hair that goes from my stomach to my pelvis.

its killer.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

i really don't know what to say................


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 9, 2007)

"Trimmin the triangle, doin the do"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely not a discussion I'd ever even remotely considered seeing on these forums


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2007)

Gotta be careful though. This is dangerous business.

wouldn't wanna chop one of your jewels off.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> i really don't know what to say................


if your the girl in your sig/avatar. (which i doubt you are)
you can say u want to have crazy kinky sex with me.

just sayin'

lol


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Gotta be careful though. This is dangerous business.
> 
> wouldn't wanna chop one of your jewels off.


i cut myself... but not on my testicles (oww)... right under my stomach. but i stoped the bleeding by washing it


----------



## yee (Aug 9, 2007)

Remember to use aftershave


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2007)

this should be age verified to view! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i really don't know what to say................
> ...







ok if i was the girl in the sig then that would mean me having under age sex with you and that's well a little icky to say the least.
you have the right to doubt it's me, it isn't me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't actually wanna have "crazy kinky sex" with you for the same reasons i posted in the above two sentences.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> ...


hahaha, it was a joke dude.

and i perfer not to call it "underage sex"... i perfer to call it... "sex", sex.


im 15, i look like a full grown burley man! kinda... not realy...
my clean shave, acne free face, cute hairstyle, kickass infiniti g35 i drive, and general super awsomenesness make it only right if i have sex with models/pornstars/girls next door/camwhores/horny house wives/ect.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> hahaha, it was a joke dude.
> 
> and i perfer not to call it "underage sex"... i perfer to call it... "sex", sex.
> 
> ...







bless your little heart.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, it was a joke dude.
> ...


thanks


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...



thats how i role! 13 ftw!!! did all that at the same time when i was six...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(yee @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Remember to use aftershave


i didint, i didint realy shave either.
i just found some scizors in my drawer when i was done taking a shower... washed em off... and trimmed away...

i didint think that aftershave was needed?
should i have used it, whats so good about it???


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you gain an extra optical inch?
> ...


The reason I ask: http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/
It was posted in a thread somewhere here a long time ago


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> thats how i role! 13 ftw!!! did all that at the same time when i was six...



lol, the way i see it, there are 2 stages in life...

before mass seamen production(ages under 13)
and after mass seamen production(ages over 13)

all the other stuff... like first time walking, talking for the first time, mustaches, falling in love, puberty, being a parent, dying... are all just filler.
cause to me, SEGZ IS GO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that may just be the increadibly hormonal, last stages of puberty, edgy, teenager side of me talking.
but ejaculating into a female that i find remotly attractive (and kinda smart) before high school finishes is pretty much all thats on my mind 23/7 (1 hour has to be dedicated to sleep)


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> ...


best corporate advertisment ever... ever.


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

hahahahahahahah that adds hilarious


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> hahahahahahahah that adds hilarious


lets give it more zing, shall we?


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

ho would have thought that a thread bout sum guy cutting off his pubes would be this popular???


----------



## gov78 (Aug 9, 2007)

ok this is the wierdest and funniest thread iv seen in a long time XD


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

totaly agree


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> ok this is the wierdest and funniest thread iv seen in a long time XD


thanks?


----------



## Opium (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL. i did part of them (a little closest to the stomach) and quater trim most of the way around once
> ...



It's called a snail trail........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





/leaves thread


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OSW @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> ...


hahahaha, wow.... i actualy learned some shit today...

i would have never asked my parents advice on shaving my pubes, that would be... umm... not so fun...


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

i dont think any1 would be stupid enough to ask there parents on advice on things like.......this


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> i dont think any1 would be stupid enough to ask there parents on advice on things like.......this


yeah, thats why i came to my favorite forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then the topic slowly started to spiral into sperm and sex... awsome.
lol


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

hahah true true


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> hahah true true


yup, speaking of sex... my hormones are ticking time bombs...
and i want to see boobies  :'( 

oh well, one must adapt in order to survive.
IF ANY H0T GIRLZ HERE, TIHNK IM TEH SUPA CUT3 GUY THEN DO TEH SHOW ME UR  B000BSZZZZZ LOLOLOL1!
^that, my good friend, is how to pick up chicks.


hahahah


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2007)

harharhar.

u da man for starting this topic.

it had to be done


----------



## MrAirhead (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't be shy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Post some pics lets see if you've done a good job


----------



## jerm27 (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WTF underage we dont want this site turning into a young pornsite do we

if u want porn use GOOGLE


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(MrAirhead @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Don't be shy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold on lemme c if i can find my camera


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> WTF underage we dont want this site turning into a young pornsite do we
> 
> if u want porn use GOOGLE


lol, its just a saved bush... its not like im showing people my balls.


----------



## Farami9 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and i only did it cause some chick said she likes guys with shaved puebs... now im paying a price



Hey man you dont have to lie....


----------



## cubin' (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL just what I was thinking Farami


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(MrAirhead @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Don't be shy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the slightest feeling you may be a very homosexual murderer.

but i throw all percautions into teh wind!
(nvm, image was taken out due to me realizing its bordorline minor pornography (pubes give child molesters boners))






but if u r teh h0t gurl tht wantz to c my subr h0t bod just hit me up on teh pm!1!
lol jk, girls can be guys acting like girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Farami9 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, just cause im on a gbatemp forum, doesint mean i cant communicate with girls in rl about sexual things.

god damnit, people like you fuckin piss me off.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

but shroom you said this was you.




no need to lie to people via pm is there.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> but shroom you said this was you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that picture makes me want to throw up for some reason.


----------



## Opium (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah seriously don't post a picture.

1. We don't need to see that + I'd take it down anyway
2. Pedobear is watching.


----------



## _mrshl_ (Aug 9, 2007)

This thread is damn hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!



QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> The reason I ask: http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/
> It was posted in a thread somewhere here a long time ago



Just watched the music video  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Damn crazy funny!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but shroom you said this was you.
> ...


oh, i said i trimmed... trimming still leaves little hairs (ask any pube shaving pr0)...

i cant do a clean fucking shave with household scizzors


----------



## MrAirhead (Aug 9, 2007)

You called my bluff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was just kidding, but good for you.
You just got to show off your big boy hair and defoul
this topic even further


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(MrAirhead @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> You called my bluffÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DOUCHE!
its my "trimmed big boy hair" now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Yeah seriously don't post a picture.
> 
> 1. We don't need to see that + I'd take it down anyway
> 2. Pedobear is watching.


damn pedobear... hese been holding back my potential for years.

lol


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2007)

6 inches?


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you gain an extra optical inch?
> ...



ok share this on irc with us, I will personally make sure that you get banned


----------



## Icarus (Aug 9, 2007)

Pffftt shaving? Waxing FTW !!!!! Especially teh ballz


----------



## bobrules (Aug 9, 2007)

I see you shaved your arm pit.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

do plastic surgery on teh balls
have them smooth as eggs!!
makes trimming so much easier

i know.....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU MO's talking baout in this thread .............


----------



## RiotShooter (Aug 9, 2007)

wow. ..

thats all i have to add to this forum


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

teh balls of modshroom128
btw, is that some sort of drug in the mushroom kingdom?

hey-a, mari-o lookie what i found
yoshi say it-te veeery nice
lets-a mangare(eat)

@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]

LETSA DANCE


----------



## Calogero91 (Aug 9, 2007)

this is why i love gbatemp, all randomest forum ever!


----------



## laurenz (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude, you have, like, totally mental issues.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> 6 inches?Â


im 15... i think thats okay for a 15 year old


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Dude, you have, like, totally mental issues.


...no i dont?...


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should have 1st ask some experts before shaving it (Like most woman/Girls)

My wife tells you should have trimmed it to 6mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then shave a bit on the sides to get a bikini line (no hairs comes out of your swimpant, or whatever you wear down there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

She just said, you also could have shaved it in a some kind of figure after trimming it


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

DjoeNtje  i'm glad your wife has had her say cause i wasn't touching the do's and don'ts of this convo with a 10 foot barge pole.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 9, 2007)

why dont you just come out of the closet 

we will still be your friend .... well not me but maybe somebody else 

btw 

here is a pic of slowpoke as a transformer






]

im trying to make this thread go from really really gay to flaming


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

this thread isn't too bad, i'm sure from what I've read that he would like to squeege on a chick.

btw 6" is average if you look it up on the web.  which means most guys in the world have that size.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

Fool, the Internets say the exact opposite!

Ball hair attracts the ladies like a fucking magnet on steroids!

Better dig through that garbage can and get your hands on some glue to repair whatever dignity you have left.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 inches?Â
> ...



thats above the average for an adult white male lol
5.5 is the av
ofc, for black guys its a different story
our average is around 5.8

i dont wana say anything about asian size
maybe we should let our friend ti-ny wee-ho tell us

anyone see that south park episode where they introduced pokemon parody and the japanese would drop theyr pants and say they worship the americans for theyr size because they are so small?

@sonic storm

you should visit /b/


YES
I SAID IT
/B/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I BROKE TEH RULZ OF TEH 1NT3R|\|3Tz

it will screw your mind with the randomness


----------



## gov78 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> thats above the average for an adult white male lol
> 5.5 is the av
> ofc, for black guys its a different story
> our average is around 5.8


what u talking about on the flop or erected XD


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...



u like to brag about pen1s size with men.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw everyone knows the black thing is a myth, everyone's average is the same.  but I dunno as far as comparisons if u see a$ians in porns...well... they are pretty short and thin.  not to be racist or anything, just what I've seen.  not sure if that is just coincidence.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL

id love to have a 6inch flop

@amptor
i think i saw it on wikipedia sometime
everyone has selfesteem issues like that once in a while
i guess thats why i play up the black thing
if anyones offended i apoligise


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> DjoeNtjeÂ i'm glad your wife has had her say cause i wasn't touching the do's and don'ts of this convo with a 10 foot barge pole.




héhé 

Women!


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

So I guess GBAtemp loves the Penis then?


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> LOL
> 
> id love to have a 6inch flop
> 
> ...




I'm just joking around man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dunno what's with the asian thing though, is it true?


----------



## gov78 (Aug 9, 2007)

well im indian and i have a 6incher (avg) but thats a indian


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

i really dont know, but it seems that chinese (not indians) grow slowly
hair, nails, name it
my friend could go for like a month without clipping his nails
he didnt have a stache coming till he was like 16 (he dont shave)
and it was the same with all other chinese guys i know
korean are fine though, there were a lot in my school and all of them could probably pound the crap out of me(add im a big dud, 220 pounds 6"3")


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 9, 2007)

héhé, my wife tells, it's proven again how dumb men are and will do antything to get a girls attention.

She says also:

I bet when the girl would have said to go naked in the street and jump 2 minutes up and down, cause girls fall for that, he would have done it to.

Men just follow there dick, cause that's where there brain is, SO Low!


(you know, i never argue with my wife, cause that's the dumbest thing i could do)


----------



## gov78 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Men just follow there dick, cause that's where there brain is, SO Low!



YUP! couldnt say it better my self


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

i resent that
i only follow meh dick when theres hot girls around
so in a way its the fault of women


----------



## lagman (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> héhé, my wife tells, it's proven again how dumb men are and will do antything to get a girls attention.
> 
> She says also:
> 
> ...



She's so smart


----------



## PrinceIcee (Aug 9, 2007)

HIGH FIVE!

but dude, im wayyy too young to shave my puebs yet, my i gotta tell u. when im enjoying pron, it gets wayy longer than 6 inches


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 9, 2007)

Modshroom: You're a virgin, right? lol.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2007)

is it good to shave the puebs?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow time for old WeaponXxX to chime in....

First off I believe the trail from your vagina or cock to your belly button is called a peach trail however interesting enough since Opium is in Australia it may be called different over there.

Regarding shaving....yes your *Cock* Will Look *HUGE* if you get rid of the hair...however you will look like a 12 year old boy. Again...yes shaving your member bare will make you look BIGGER!!! 

Personally in my experience of womanizing countless women....some girls prefer shaved, some girls like trimmed, and some like it hairy like the way nature intended.  This of course makes sense as we all have preferences...some like it on top, some like to be on bottom, some in the dark, some with every fucking light in the house on. So you won't really know what your girl prefers till it is time to get down and dirty. A good option is trimmed very short, or shave it all off and a week later your ready to rock and roll with a big _looking_ cock that won't get too much hair in her mouth. Trimmed seems like the middle ground between all 3. Again Trimming is near impossible (unless your in NY where you can take your cock and balls to a ball barber and have them professionally cut) So I feel its best to shave and let the hair grow back slowly.

Ah the cuts.....I used to use a shaver you use on your hair to cut my junk however after holding on to my johnson for so long....(It gets kind of heavy)....I dropped by favorite buddy on the moving blades and blood went flying. After doing that TWICE I moved to using Gillette razor which cuts real nice and you can gently shave those hard to reach areas. 

The itching goes away.....after 28 years of being bald down there I totally forgot that it used to itch.

Penis size with ethnic race is bull shit...I have seen a lot of penis....up close and personal...I've seen whites with 14 inches and blacks with a whopping 4 inches and vice versa....It really is all just some bullshit...penises are penises. In my opinion I'd say penis size has more to do with the size of the man....sure I have seen some 5"9 dudes with 9 inch cocks....but for every dude who is 5'9 with those measurement.....well there seems to be about 100 more that are 6'2 packing the same kinda heat.....

Just my two cents on the few pages I read


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 9, 2007)

Um...did somebody call me?


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Modshroom: You're a virgin, right? lol.


well i should hope so if he's only 15.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 9, 2007)

If you think that then the kids in the UK bust be doing much better then in America....shit they got 14 year olds banging teachers....how the hell are the 14 year olds not baning each other? Teachers I tell you!!!!

Damn I wish I woulda went to school when I was younger


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 9, 2007)

...Only 15? Only 15?! XD


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> If you think that then the kids in the UK bust be doing much better then in America....shit they got 14 year olds banging teachers....how the hell are the 14 year olds not baning each other? Teachers I tell you!!!!
> 
> Damn I wish I woulda went to school when I was younger
> 
> ...


ok i checked your profile but a 15 in the uk is different to an american 15 when it comes to what they can and can't do?
awwww hell screw it, how the hell did i get all up in this pube debate thread anyway?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Um...did somebody call me?


*WTFUX?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!!!*


----------



## Westside (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you gain an extra optical inch?
> ...


dude, that's 6 inches more than I expected






just kidding.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> he didnt have a stache coming till he was like 16 (he dont shave)


I only know one single person who had a full-grown beard with 16...
I'm 19 and it's just slowly starting to grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess that's different from place to place...


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Only 15? Only 15?! XD
> ...



I don't know about the law, but the age when every little boy suddenly acquires the _need_ to have sex with everyone in sight is pretty standard.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I have seen a lot of penis....up close and personal.



Hmmm......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna leave that alone lol. Just kidding, but he speaks the truth. I shave my stuff once a month. It grows back slowly but not to wild and bushy. My girlfriend's eyes light up when she notices that its shaved so I'm guessing thats how she likes it.


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


aint we lucky


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

weaponx likes talking about c0ck.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 10, 2007)

Well this place is a sausage fest.....


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Modshroom: You're a virgin, right? lol.


that depends if recieving oral sex means your a virgin


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, if he's still using lines like that, its a safe bet that he's still a virgin...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Well this place is a sausage fest.....


no its not... that one girl here is a girl.
yup, wise words.


----------



## JPH (Aug 10, 2007)

BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 9 2007, 05:37 PM)]Yeah, if he's still using lines like that, its a safe bet that he's still a virgin...


i guess, cause ive never stuck my reproductive organ, into a females reproductive organ.


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u don't need to be in any hurry plus if u aren't careful u end up with babies at 16.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE([M) said:
> ...


thats why god invented the condom.

god bless god, amen.


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 10, 2007)

wtf


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> BEST THREAD EVER


yeah, ive learned a shitload of things...

mainly just how horny i always am for being a teen


----------



## Opium (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> ...



Dude, don't rush into anything. Nothing is fool proof


----------



## Westside (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...



My father always tells me I happened because there was a leak in the condom.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> My father always tells me I happened because there was a leak in the condom.


lol, lifetime-of-emotional-scars-pwned.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2007)

@ thread:


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

Westside said:


> Opium said:
> 
> 
> > modshroom128 said:
> ...


ouch


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Koel (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 10, 2007)

*Shota tiger approves!*


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this place is a sausage fest.....
> ...


Sorry to break it to you dude but one chick in a room with 300 dudes = sausage fest. If there was 30 girls it would still be a sausage fest....you'll learn more about it when you start socializing.

If this was a bar we'd see the following:

Amptor walks up to shelleeson, "Hey do you have the time?"

[M]artin walks up to shelleeson with a smoke hanging from his mouth, "Hey do you have a light?"

Westside walks up to shelleeson, " Can I buy you a drink?"

Linkiboy just stares at shelleeson to shy to make a move

Opium walks up to shelleeson with a smoke hanging from his mouth, "Hey do you have a light?"
_(We will see this from a lot of members...often the easiest way to "talk" to a girl)_

modshroom128 just stares at shelleeson to shy to make a move
_(We'll see a lot of this one too)_

Koel will pick a fight with When Im Gone over shelleeson

And thus....a sausage fest =)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...









*stare*





...I'm staring at you, WeaponX


----------



## phoood (Aug 10, 2007)

>_>


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


fucking awsome


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


btw, this reminds me of the rpg for some reason...
like earthbound for the snes.


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

pedo bear + hetero dog = flawless victoly.

btw shelleeson isn't a toy.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I don't know about the law, but the age when every little boy suddenly acquires the _need_ to have sex with everyone in sight is pretty standard.
> 
> yep this is true bowser
> 
> ...








 it's a worry indeed.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> i guess, cause ive never stuck my reproductive organ, into a females reproductive organ.


and shroom if this is how you smooth talk the ladies it ain't happening anytime soon either.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Sorry to break it to you dude but one chick in a room with 300 dudes = sausage fest. If there was 30 girls it would still be a sausage fest....you'll learn more about it when you start socializing.
> 
> If this was a bar we'd see the following:
> 
> ...


amptor hush


----------



## cubin' (Aug 10, 2007)

we should make a gbatemp RPG


----------



## OSW (Aug 10, 2007)

PPG

Pubic playing game 

0_0


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2007)

X_X

who would play with pubes?

unless....

YOU HYPNOTIZE THEM

@[email protected]

lok into my eyes-the eyes-the eyes
not around them-not above them-the eyes
the eyes-look into the eyes
when i snap my fingers your under

*Snap!

you will all create topics asking for a PPG
the mods will cave under the massive requests and open it up
everyone will be ashamed after its opened and ask why the hell they opened it

(if anyone doesnt get it, its a reference to little britain)


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> ...




Main Menu > Where to Shave > Groin and Posterior (listen to that, it's hilarious)


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> X_X
> 
> who would play with pubes?
> 
> ...








 oh yeh i knew where it was from but is it really gonna work? if so then i may use it for other things.


----------



## avant1277 (Aug 10, 2007)

it's good to shave or trim, not many girls like to get pubes in their mouth when they go down on you.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(avant1277 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> it's good to shave or trim, not many girls like to get pubes in their mouth when they go down on you.


Yeah, they might cough up a hairball or something...


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Wow time for old WeaponXxX to chime in.... First off I believe the trail from your vagina or cock to your belly button is called a peach trail however interesting enough since Opium is in Australia it may be called different over there.


Treasure trail. This has to be the most random country-differences coversation I've ever seen


----------



## JPH (Aug 10, 2007)

Why does this topic have eleven pages?


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Why does this topic have eleven pages?


Because it's about pubes !!! We al wanted to talk about them, but we never had the courage or the chance. Now it's the time !!!


----------



## Kiok (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Careful, it gets itchy
> ...



Wow... and why are you telling GBAtemp about this?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 10, 2007)

It doesn't matter if you're still fat and ugly


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)

*PIZZOWNED!*


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 10, 2007)

If I showed this to random girls in the street, I wonder how many would turn into lesbians.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2007)

most likely none

theyd all go mad first


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to break it to you dude but one chick in a room with 300 dudes = sausage fest. If there was 30 girls it would still be a sausage fest....you'll learn more about it when you start socializing.
> ...



yes ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your avatar and sig are like male mind control.

btw yes it is a slight worry about the weaponx and his cl0zk fascination but as long as he doesn't give tmi it is ok.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> It doesn't matter if you're still fat and ugly


yup, thats why im not fat nor ugly.

so i can get laid.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> *Shota tiger approves!*


i did some image searches for some of these terms that i wasint to familiar about.


im scarred.


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

google is not your friend today

similar thing happened to me the other day, I searched for something and google was mean.

btw, girls love fat guys w/ grubby hands apparantly..because they always tell me that I need to be fat when I'm dating em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  btw amptor isn't fat nor does amptor have glasses.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> google is not your friend today
> 
> similar thing happened to me the other day, I searched for something and google was mean.
> 
> ...


i searched "guro" not knowng what it means.

...

...

...

im araid to use google again.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should have tried googling merkin instead.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes ma'am
> ...



merkin is just like a wig for puebs right?
im fine looking at that...

what im not fine looking at, is 2 girls with bloodied severd heads slicing out each others vaginas.
damn you guro, damn you to hell.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> merkin is just like a wig for puebs right?
> im fine looking at that...
> 
> what im not fine looking at, is 2 girls with bloodied severd heads slicing out each others vaginas.
> damn you guro, damn you to hell.


oo i didn't find that when i looked "guro" up
but yahoo is teh suck


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > merkin is just like a wig for puebs right?
> ...


did u take off teh safe search?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

welp, point im trying to make is...

how the fuck can anyone masterbate to a severd head?


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> did u take off teh safe search?
> 
> erm yes i think i did
> 
> ...


oh...........erm...........oooo ...............pass.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > did u take off teh safe search?
> ...


hmmmm...

ill pass up on that one too, yup... im definatly going to pass up on that one.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

My brother looks at guro. I found his hentai folder on our old computer :'(


----------



## amptor (Aug 11, 2007)

Sheleeson, there definitely is no need to change it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Linkiboy, LMAO @ u finding the crazy pr0ns.  now u know what he does with his spare time


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Sheleeson, there definitely is no need to change itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i promise to put wimmens in there too.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow time for old WeaponXxX to chime in.... First off I believe the trail from your vagina or cock to your belly button is called a peach trail however interesting enough since Opium is in Australia it may be called different over there.Treasure trail. This has to be the most random country-differences coversation I've ever seen


I have to agree with Opium on this one (snail trail)


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheleeson, there definitely is no need to change it
> ...


odd, usualy women dont put half naked women in their sigs.


unless... you swing that way?
hahaha


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> My brother looks at guro. I found his hentai folder on our old computer :'(


LMFAO!!!

1. how old is your brother?
2. is he increadibly violent, or wierd around people?
3. your brother is going to murder a baby when he's older.


----------



## Infinitus (Aug 11, 2007)

My, this is a strange topic.

I guess open sexuality is easy to come by nowadays...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> My, this is a strange topic.
> 
> I guess open sexuality is easy to come by nowadays...


yup


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My brother looks at guro. I found his hentai folder on our old computer :'(
> ...


1. Turned 18 recently
2. Not violent, but has a knife and a katana, and yes is kind of socially... odd
3. Okay.


----------



## Westside (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My, this is a strange topic.
> ...


No, this guy is 15, there is a perfectly scientific explanation for this.  His gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) and Luteinizing hormone (LH) are very active during his age and is triggering the release of Testosterone, so that he becomes extremely sexually active.  Hell he will jerk off to a picture of Hilary Clinton even.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thats how i role! 13 ftw!!! did all that at the same time when i was six...
> ...




The way you talk like that, you'll never find a girl............


----------



## Infinitus (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> No, this guy is 15, there is a perfectly scientific explanation for this.Â His gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) and Luteinizing hormone (LH) are very active during his age and is triggering the release of Testosterone, so that he becomes extremely sexually active.Â Hell he will jerk off to a picture of Hilary Clinton even.



I am fourteen, and I understand his situation perfectly, yes, but shaving is too... _extreme_ for me.

The Hilary Clinton comment is a tad extreme, though rule number thirty-four applies, I presume... :/


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> ...


i will too.

if the lighting is right, i can jerk off to a picture of anything.


i also want to have sex with any female or inanimant object that moves. (more so if that thing has boobs)


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this guy is 15, there is a perfectly scientific explanation for this.  His gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) and Luteinizing hormone (LH) are very active during his age and is triggering the release of Testosterone, so that he becomes extremely sexually active.  Hell he will jerk off to a picture of Hilary Clinton even.
> ...


Rule 34:
Generally accepted internet rule that states that pornography or sexually related material exists for any conceivable subject.
Additionally it is accepted that the rule itself has limitations and you cannot be too specific on the content of the item in question.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this guy is 15, there is a perfectly scientific explanation for this.  His gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) and Luteinizing hormone (LH) are very active during his age and is triggering the release of Testosterone, so that he becomes extremely sexually active.  Hell he will jerk off to a picture of Hilary Clinton even.
> ...


a girl told me that she and all the other girls in the world don't like puebs.
so i thought, in order to make sexy time with sed girl, i should trim my puebs... and i did.


i also overshirt touched sed girls boobs today, they were squishy as always, and i got one of those akward moment erections.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(juggernaut @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


the problem isint me wanting to find a girl... im cute... girls call me cute...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the problem is, im always horny.


----------



## Infinitus (Aug 11, 2007)

Mhrm, I'm going to run off to FP before Pedobear arrives again...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 11, 2007)

*Clears throat*
1. If you didn't have problems to find a girl, why would you trim your pubes? Admit it, you're frustrated because you're a horny virgin that can't even chat up the drunk "chick"/"girl" at a party.
2. I don't think your cute. I checked out that temper pics topic. And your mental age...


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> odd, usualy women dont put half naked women in their sigs.
> 
> 
> unless... you swing that way?
> hahaha


do you want to reach 16? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i've in 85% of my sigs used women.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 11, 2007)

lol, that would be traumatic for the people around shelleeson since she has a family

btw, i dont know whats so wrong around trimming pubes, im 17 and i do it at least every month
i cant stand it when it gets bushy down there

i used these small scissors to do it and it hurts like hell when you accidentally catch you balls or something like that
ive also notice that even though i cut myslef by accident, it doesnt bleed so much
i find that weird

my dad accidentally caught my ears when i was a kid while he was cutting my hair and even though it was a small cut it kept on bleeding


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 11, 2007)

...your hair I supose?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> ...


Yes, the rule in question would be rule 41.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> *Clears throat*
> 1. If you didn't have problems to find a girl, why would you trim your pubes? Admit it, you're frustrated because you're a horny virgin that can't even chat up the drunk "chick"/"girl" at a party.
> 2. I don't think your cute. I checked out that temper pics topic. And your mental age...


1. your a douche, im 15, how the hell am i supposed to find a "drunk chick" at a party. and who the hell says im not friends with girls and i dont chat with girls? think before you post something about someone.

2. i dont give a shit about what a random person on a forum says, cause girls tell me im cute.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Infinitus @ Aug 10 2007 said:
> ...


im not to familiar with rule 41?


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> 1. your a douche, im 15, how the hell am i supposed to find a "drunk chick" at a party.


I would think parties would be full of them. Kind of hard to miss, I'd say.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. your a douche, im 15, how the hell am i supposed to find a "drunk chick" at a party.
> > I would think parties would be full of them. Kind of hard to miss, I'd say.


filled with em... but i dont live in the uk.

i live in america, were drunk 15 year olds arent too heard off.
trust me, if they were, i would DEFINATLY not be a virgin.


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...




You must be living in the wrong state or something.

Plenty back when i was 15(21 now) plus today's kids who are 15 also.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(veho @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...


hmmm, did u live in poverty or fertility?


----------



## amptor (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(veho @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...



true they're usually into pot and other stupid drugs too, glad I wasn't mixed up in any of that bullshit.

btw modshrooman, sheleeson isn't gay stop fantasizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well modshrooman u have earned the award for TMI in a thread on the internets of the year.  there are some girls that like what u have done, but I'd have to say that most will say u look like a preteen boy like that lmao.. I'd make sure that I got with the one who wants it that way before taking off the pants.  btw use trojans, they don't break.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...


If it exists, someone has a fetish for it. No exceptions.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...


thanks? lol


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol veho.
And anyways, live in fertility? Poor thing, his "dick" is taking over his "brain".


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 12, 2007)

Losing Viginity isn't "OMG AWESOME" Rarely will you ever have an "AWESOME FIRST TIME"


2 sec and bust is average of all virgins.(Sex Ed)


Just telling you so you don't get half-hearted when it happens..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit: Plus ever heard of a hymen? Doesn't look too nice if the girl is a virgin too...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *Clears throat*
> ...


lol you know RayorDragonFall is a chick right?

/me goes to finish reading the 10 pages he missed

@Amptor....
Condoms suck...If your gonna fuck plastic then why not get it a doll....at least you can save yourself money on dinner and a movie!!! Then again....if you never feel what a glorious vagina feels like all natural....then maybe condoms would be okay?


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> @Amptor....
> Condoms suck...If your gonna fuck plastic then why not get it a doll....at least you can save yourself money on dinner and a movie!!! Then again....if you never feel what a glorious vagina feels like all natural....then maybe condoms would be okay?




Now We all know WeaponXxX is gonna be a Early Brand New Father.

CONGRATULATIONS!

Or maybe you'll catch the Aids and Herpes


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 12, 2007)

Um last I checked Condoms DID protect you from the aids

Also there are more forms of birth control then condoms like the pill, the patch and IUD

furthermore you should have a trust with your partner if your going to be sexually active...getting in a relationship, then decide to have sex, if you need the certainty get tested and show you soon to be partner the results, and finally put the chick on the pill....actually put the chick on the pill first as I believe it takes two weeks to take effect anyway.

If you must have sex with a stranger then yes use a condom...or stick to oral sex =)


----------



## 754boy (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> If you must have sex with a stranger then yes use a condom...or stick to oral sex =)



I wouldn't totally trust oral from a stranger lol. Wat if the chick got oral herpes. You're fucked literally lol


----------



## SlyGuy (Aug 12, 2007)

Treasure trail not Snail trail.  I would much rather have a treasure hunt than a snail hunt, wouldn't you?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Lol veho.
> And anyways, live in fertility? Poor thing, his "dick" is taking over his "brain".


...

i used fertility as the antonym as poverty.


poverty: The condition of being extremely poor or having little.
fertility: plentiful.


RICH / poor
rich 
noun 
fertility






but its okay, i forgive you for not being so bright


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Amptor....
> ...


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for all the women reading this topic. (altho I'm sure there aren't much)


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 12, 2007)

salamence502 why feel sorry for the women?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't know.

But what I do know is that if this topic were in the general section, you guys would have a lot of more posts.


----------



## Darigon (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow.I just wasted time reading this whole thing.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 12, 2007)

No it doesn't. You aren't Superman if you put on a condom. You still can contract any sexual disease Condom or not, the Condom just reduces the risk. Also, Condoms arent completely 100% pregnancy deterrent. Oral is just as bad with STD's. Ever seen a picture of Oral Herpes, Not too good looking and very painful. Im sorry guys but you are totally beliveing myths and your in serious trouble unless you learn proper sex information.


----------



## amptor (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> No it doesn't. You aren't Superman if you put on a condom. You still can contract any sexual disease Condom or not, the Condom just reduces the risk. Also, Condoms arent completely 100% pregnancy deterrent. Oral is just as bad with STD's. Ever seen a picture of Oral Herpes, Not too good looking and very painful. Im sorry guys but you are totally beliveing myths and your in serious trouble unless you learn proper sex information.


LOL Pick a side...are you FOR condoms or against

The only thing that is 100% protective against pregnancy is abstinence, the pill and condoms and IUD all have a 99% likeliness it will protect against  pregnancy.

I believe the same goes for contracting STDs....condoms protect 99% while the pill and IUD protect against STDs 0% (That is ZERO PERCENT) Therefore you should wear a condom if having sex with a stranger or someone you don't trust....then again if you don't trust somebody should you really be fucking them?

Which leads me back to the start...if you trust that person...and are banging her on a regular basis then put her on some form of pregnancy prevention...the sex is much much better

@amptor...most chicks don't want to go on a pill cause it makes em fat....IUD makes a percentage bleed like crazy....the patch is 100% bullshit...well not really but there is a huge margin of error.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 13, 2007)

To be a little more clear, I am for Condoms but I am saying you aren't 100% OK to tune out the responsiblities of having sex. Wearing a Condom or a girl being on the pill isn't an excuse to have sex so early especially when more than half the guys in that age are so immature. Thats all I was trying to say.

Yes Condoms work and are highly reccomended. But you aren't Superman when you put it on and there still is a chance for ANYTHING to happen.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 13, 2007)

good advise weaponx i couldn't have said it better myself.

The more you know!


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Also there are more forms of birth control then condoms like the pill, *the patch* and IUD


Oshit, DLDI patching works on teh sexually active ladies too?

Chisim, you are *THE MAN!*


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah man, I always DLDI patch my ladies


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

lol, I DLDI patched Spikey's mom.


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 13, 2007)

Was she compatible with your device?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

*OHHHH YEAHHHH...*

100% Download Play compatibility, if ya know what I mean


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 13, 2007)

oh my goodness


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

*=*


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 13 2007, 04:05 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

Spikey already knows about my "romantic endeavors" with his mother, therefore, this is the correct equation:




*=*


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 13, 2007)

I stand corrected.


Pepsi anyone?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

Who said balancing diets are tough?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 12 2007, 06:54 PM)]*OHHHH YEAHHHH...*
> 
> 100% Download Play compatibility, if ya know what I mean


orgy?


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> @amptor...most chicks don't want to go on a pill cause it makes em fat....
> yep me included
> 
> 
> ...


the patch is 99% effective if used according to the instructions.
lecture over


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 13, 2007)

the last few posts have been mentally disturbing

i think im gonna avoid this topic from now
and [m]artin too


----------



## Spikey (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Uh-Huhhh, up to 8 players within 30 feet...*


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 13 2007, 05:39 PM)]*Uh-Huhhh, up to 8 players within 30 feet...*








  LMAO


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the patch is 100% bullshit...well not really but there is a huge margin of error.
> ...


Correct you are but IMO the patch has the most room for margin of error.....

The main forms of birth control are all 99% effective but there is a margin of error like not knowing how to put on a condom

If they had a pill that was 100% effective if ever day at 3:33pm you spun around clockwise 4 times, counterclockwise 2 times, jumped on one foot for 10 seconds, held your breath for 11 seconds, then take the pill.....and this had to be done EVERY day for it to be 100% effective....I wouldn't trust it.

The pill is bad enough with chicks who say "Shit I forgot my pill so I am gonna double up today" 
That pill no longer is 99% effective

The patch is the same way however you can apply it wrong, rub it off in the shower....its a patch that has to stay on HER body for like a week (I forget now excuse me for being rusty...all I know is the first time I saw a corner rub off while doing in the shower I was like OMG new form of birth control!!!)

I like IUD's cause they are stuck in there....except if you get really kinky I tend to knock em out of place...but that usually only leads to discomfort in the girl...the device still functions and she can get them realigned.

I am now fixed otherwise I would check out IUS


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Correct you are but IMO the patch has the most room for margin of error.....
> 
> The main forms of birth control are all 99% effective but there is a margin of error like not knowing how to put on a condom
> 
> ...


about the ius i had to have mine fetched out under general anesthetic. you can't always get those put right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so erm kinky........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i wouldn't touch the pill for the very same reason. lads should be warned that women are so forgetful and then there's conflicts in tablets that will stop them being effective and sickness to worry about as well
the patch is one of the 2 methods i haven't tried.
i prefer the dice rolling method


----------



## lagman (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> about the ius i had to have mine fetched out under general anesthetic. you can't always get those put rightÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*suddenly knows nothing about womens*


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> *suddenly knows nothing about womens*Â








 these are the thoughts of all men so you're not alone lagman


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2007)

Psssh... womens. So complex. So simple. Can't live with them, can't live without them. Yunno how it is... womens = most contradictive race in existance (and yes, I just referred to them as a race, not a gender; sorry shelleeson).
Ehh, all this business about birth control... I prefer to stay on top of it, as it takes two people to have sex yunno? I think it's partially the guy's responsibility to make sure that the girl's keeping up with her pills or whathaveyou.

I'm actually astounded that this topic has been going on for 17 fucking pages, lmao.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 13, 2007)

Modshroom: Think you're brighter than me? Lol man, you're the one that started a topic about pubes.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 13, 2007)

Totally agree with you legend....unfortunately we don't have many options...condoms and getting cut....I chose the second one...I mean it is a simple operation and reversible!!!


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Totally agree with you legend....unfortunately we don't have many options...condoms and getting cut....I chose the second one...I mean it is a simple operation and reversible!!!



Haha, yeah that's a pretty safe way to go.
I have a daughter; but I'm oldschool - not gunna get cut until i've got me a son, hahaha.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Modshroom: Think you're brighter than me? Lol man, you're the one that started a topic about pubes.


starting a topic about pubes does not mean your stupid or mentaly inferior to everyone else...

starting a topic that has the text "I was shit for free too!"
makes you mentaly inferior.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with you legend....unfortunately we don't have many options...condoms and getting cut....I chose the second one...I mean it is a simple operation and reversible!!!
> ...


a real man.


----------



## Infinitus (Aug 13, 2007)

Topic is still going. 

Infinitus is amazed. 

._.


----------



## amptor (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct you are but IMO the patch has the most room for margin of error.....
> ...



shelleeson i'd just have u jump up and down


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> about the ius i had to have mine fetched out under general anesthetic. you can't always get those put rightÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I was trying to put that discreetly as possible but from what the OGBYNs tell me "certain guys" have the "ability" to dislodge the IUD knocking it off course causing severe discomfort....(YES ANOTHER REASON TO BUMP THIS THREAD LOL)


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> shelleeson i'd just have u jump up and down
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oh i just thought of my title when i get to 500 thank you weapon
it wasn't painful just a little it worrying for a time


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 14, 2007)

Modshroom: "I am know"? 
Anyways:
Man calm down, this isn't a popularity contest, just chill out and figure out how to hook up with a girl that isn't a transvestite or a .jpg and you'll be fine!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> Modshroom: "I am know"?
> Anyways:
> Man calm down, this isn't a popularity contest, just chill out and figure out how to hook up with a girl that isn't a transvestite or a .jpg and you'll be fine!


i guess... 
(but wtf you started it)

any way, .jpgs tend not to make good lovers.

so i guess were at an armistice.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 15, 2007)

will you two kids shut up bickering, you're spoiling a good thread


----------



## amptor (Aug 15, 2007)

Shelleeson needs a trampoline


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 15, 2007)

erm i would end up with black eyes


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Shelleeson needs a trampoline



 yay boobies!


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Shelleeson needs a trampoline
> ...








 i'm more than old enough to be your mom.
like the boobies now??


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 16, 2007)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILF!!!!


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILF!!!!


no but thanks for playing


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


yes. i do.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 16, 2007)

pics or tits or gtfo or gb2kitchen or [M]artin does a somersault


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 16, 2007)

*I WILL NEVER DO A SOMERSAULT FOR YOU HORNY BASTARDS!!!*

Ok, maybe for you Shelleson if there is casual sex for dessert.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> yes. i do.
> 
> oh god you're 15 it's expected
> 
> ...








 you couldn't cope


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pics or tits or gtfo or gb2kitchen or [M]artin does a somersault
> ...



If I had a penny for everytime someone fapped to my avatar, I'd be able to buy GBAtemp AND all of the Internets...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes. i do.
> ...


its funny cause its true.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

whats "fap"


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it means wank. Yes, this thread is dedicated to adolescent masturbation and shelleeson's jiggling chest-bollocks!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

so... yankin the crank?


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 16, 2007)

beatin' the meat


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2007)

jerkin the gerkin
^ thats what my brother says^


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 16 2007, 03:39 AM)]If I had a penny for everytime someone fapped to my avatar, I'd be able to buy GBAtemp AND all of the Internets...


but i'm not selling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's a very cool avatar though


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> jerkin the gerkin
> ^ thats what my brother says^







I'm sure that's not normal...

- Sam


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 16, 2007)

why is this thread still going on?
my wit senses are frozen by the sheer stupidity of this thread
i could say something funny....but i cant think of anything

boobies....balls....sex....

BRAIN OVERLOAD


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, this thread is weird indeed. But if at the end of this I get to see shelleeson naked I'm stayin'.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 16, 2007)

This is my first post here, and I must say:

Nickelodeon is truly killing the minds of the young lings.


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, its all nickleodeon's fault. They implant images of jiggling boobies into the minds of our children. Then the kids come here, to GBAtemp, where they perv over shelleeson and try to coax her into flashing her mammaries in a jpeg for all the pubeless boys!

Shame on you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







PS. I'd much rather see an animated gif


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Yep, its all nickleodeon's fault. They implant images of jiggling boobies into the minds of our children. Then the kids come here, to GBAtemp, where they perv over shelleeson and try to coax her into flashing her mammaries in a jpeg for all the pubeless boys!
> 
> Shame on you all
> 
> ...


wait... where was i when you guys saw shelleesons boobs?

i want to see sheellsons jpeg boobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lol


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Yes, this thread is weird indeed. But if at the end of this I get to see shelleeson naked I'm stayin'.
> 
> that's never gonna happen on this or any other board. the world as we know would implode
> 
> ...


yeh you missed it


----------



## OSW (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> jerkin the gerkin
> ^ thats what my brother says^



lol i've heard that one once before.

This is one funny topic.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > jerkin the gerkin
> ...


yes.
and its got 20 pages of pure comedic gold


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this thread is weird indeed. But if at the end of this I get to see shelleeson naked I'm stayin'.
> ...


damn


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 18, 2007)

2 post combo.

good thing I'm posting this as a combo breaker.


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 18, 2007)

C-C-C-Cock shave breaker


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

YAY IT NO LONGER ITCHES!

(that is the greatist 16th birthday gift, ever.)
god bless god.


----------

